# XM8 by H&K...



## Cruentus (Dec 18, 2006)

I can't remember if this has been discussed before, but this seems pretty sweet; it looks like something out of an 80's sci-fi movie:

http://www.military.com/NewContent/0,13190,Gear_051104_XM8,00.html


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 18, 2006)

Looks encouraging.  It's nice to see that they have a more universal platform, although to be honest, I still think that the M16 / AR15 platform is still quite universal to a great degree.  

The XM is certainly better than the monstrousity that a different company tried to push that ended up looking like something like Axel Foley's mutt gun from Beverly Hills Cop 3...

Nice to see that it's using the 1 in 7" twist.  62 grain ammo should be thriving in these babies.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Dec 18, 2006)

Its kinda cool when you google something and it comes back to martialtalk. 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17350

Im not convinced it does anything so much better than the M4 that its worth the expense.


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 18, 2006)

HK was one of the manufactures that the US contracted to come up with a replacement for the M16/M4 weapon system.The progam was obviously cancelled. If I remember correctly, one of the requirements was that the rifle be multi-cofigurable as far as caliber, barrel length, etc. so the same basic rifle could be used for CQB or as a long range sniper rifle. I think a more successful design that is available to the public right now is the Robinson Arms XCR.
http://www.robarm.com/xcrtm_modular_weapon_system.htm

The FN SCAR and HKs less radical 416 gas piston AR were also considerations.


----------

